# Anti-depressivo



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

*oO PANNA COTTA CON COMPOSTA DI MIRTILLI Oo

*View attachment 4886​*
Ingredienti per 4 persone:
​*500 ml panna fresca​100 ml latte
100 gr. zucchero 
10 gr colla di pesce
1/2 bacca vaniglia 
300 gr. mirtilli
40 gr. zucchero a velo 
succo di mezzo limone

Mettere in ammollo la colla di pesce in acqua fredda. Nel frattempo versare la panna in un pentolino insieme allo zucchero e alla vaniglia.
Scaldare fino a quando lo zucchero non si sarà sciolto. Nel frattempo scaldare il latte e sciogliervi dentro la colla di pesce strizzata.
Mescolare bene ed unire alla panna. Fare raffreddare leggermente e versare dentro gli stampini monoporzione a rapprendersi in frigo.
Nel frattempo versare i mirtilli in un pentolino insieme allo zucchero a velo e al limone. Tenere sulla fiamma fino a quando iniziano a disfarsi. Togliere dal fornello e fare raffreddare e servire con la panna cotta.
(Fonte:http://www.tortealcioccolato.com/2012/07/02/panna-cotta-composta-mirtilli/#more-25481 )


P.S. Non sono depressa....>.<​


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

non sono depressa nemmeno io...ma sta ricetta mi piace assai! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4031 ha detto:
			
		

> non sono depressa nemmeno io...ma sta ricetta mi piace assai! :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

quasi quasi apro un blog pure io...


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4060 ha detto:
			
		

> quasi quasi apro un blog pure io...


Siiiiii
Io già so che indirizzo dare al mio...hihiihihihihiihih....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2012)

il pesce strizzato mi fa un po' effetto :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt4083 ha detto:
			
		

> il pesce strizzato mi fa un po' effetto :rotfl:


Ma lo sai che non lo so perché si chiama colla di pesce?
Sulla scatola sta scritto che è di origine suina!


----------

